# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > سوال: ارسال sms چند قسمتی با مد PDU

## @AM!R!

سلام دوستان 
من تقریبا اکثر پست های مربوط به این موضوع رو خوندم و به کار گرفتم ولی متاسفانه به نتیجه قطعی نرسیدم
با استفاده از مطالبی که noorsoft ,raravaice  عزیز گفتند من قالب  sms رو درست کردم ولی با وجود اینکه Hyper پیغام تایید برای ارسال تمام قطعات رو می ده ولی sms به مقصد نمی رسه
متن پیغام 80 تا "م" است که به دو قسمت با طول 153 بایت و 49 بایت تقسیم میشه

قسمت اول
0691891901500051000B819061612800F10008FF060804661D  02018B06450645064506450645064506450645064506450645  06450645064506450645064506450645064506450645064506  45064506450645064506450645064506450645064506450645  06450645064506450645064506450645064506450645064506  45064506450645064506450645064506450645064506450645  06450645064506450645

قسمت دوم
0691891901500051000B819061612800F10008FF060804661D  02022306450645064506450645064506450645064506450645  064506450645

از هم فکری شما متشکرم

----------


## reza6384

سلام دوست عزیز. 
من چند وقته به برنامم دست نزدم.

اما همین 80 حرف م رو برای ارسال به صورت PDU اینجا قرار میدم : 

بخش اول : 

0051000B819021120487F90008FF8B060804894D0201064506450645064506450645064506450645064506  45064506450645064506450645064506450645064506450645  06450645064506450645064506450645064506450645064506  45064506450645064506450645064506450645064506450645  06450645064506450645064506450645064506450645064506  4506450645064506450645

CMGS=153

بخش دوم :

0051000B819021120487F90008FF23060804894D0202064506  45064506450645064506450645064506450645064506450645

CMGS = 49

----------


## reza6384

دوست عزیز مشکلتون رو پیدا کردم ، باید بین FF  و رشته ثابت 060804 طول پیام رو قرار بدین که شما اینکار رو نکردین، در نتیجه طول پیام شما توسط دیکدر اشتباه خونده میشه و پیامتون دیکد نمیشه.

----------


## @AM!R!

ممنون از راهنمایی تون
آره مشکل همین بود

ولی جالبه که حالا بعد از دو هفته که از نوشتن و تست موفقیت آمیز اون می گذره . پیامهای چند قسمتی فقط قسمت اول میرسه؟

نظر شما چیه؟

----------


## reza6384

ممکنه یکی از دو قسمت پیام به مقصد نرسه و برای همین پیام یک بخشی دیده بشه. به نظر من Inbox گوشیتون رو خالی کنید و بعد هم که پیام دو قسمتی رو به گوشی خودتون فرستادید با Hyper Terminal و دستور AT+CMGL=1 چک کنید که آیا هر دو بخش پیام رسیده یا نه.

----------


## @AM!R!

ممنون
البته من با مودم GSM کار می کنم
at+cmgl=1 چه کار می کنه؟

----------


## noorsoft

لسیت پیامهای ذخیره شده بر روی حافظه مموری را نشون میده

----------


## @AM!R!

باتشکر 
اما یک سوال 
برای ارسال پیام چند قسمتی با مد PDU و Default Alphabet از متن وارد شده (که از 160 کاراکتر بیشتر شده) چند تا چند تا جدا میکنید؟

----------


## reza6384

> ممنون
> البته من با مودم GSM کار می کنم
> at+cmgl=1 چه کار می کنه؟


AT+CMGL=0 برای Unread
1 برای Inbox
2 برای Unsent یعنی Drafts و Outbox
3 برای Sent

البته قبلش باید با ACPMS="ME" پیام های مموری رو انتخاب کنید وگرنه به صورت پیش فرض پیام های سیم کارت خونده میشه.

----------


## @AM!R!

> ممکنه یکی از دو قسمت پیام به مقصد نرسه و برای همین پیام یک بخشی دیده بشه. به نظر من Inbox گوشیتون رو خالی کنید و بعد هم که پیام دو قسمتی رو به گوشی خودتون فرستادید با Hyper Terminal و دستور AT+CMGL=1 چک کنید که آیا هر دو بخش پیام رسیده یا نه.


با سلام
من با مودم GSM یک پیام دو قسمتی به یک گوشی ارسال کردم و وقتی گوشی رسیدن پیام را اطلاع داد بدون اینکه پیام رو باز کنم گوشی رو خاموش کرده و سیم کارت رو به GSM مودم انتقال دادم و در Hyper با دستور at+cmgl=1 سعی کردم پیام رسیده رو برسی کنم اما جواب ERROR دریافت کردم
آیا روشم درست بوده و اگر درست بوده این پاسخ چه چیزی را نشان می دهد؟

----------


## reza6384

> با سلام
> من با مودم GSM یک پیام دو قسمتی به یک گوشی ارسال کردم و وقتی گوشی رسیدن پیام را اطلاع داد بدون اینکه پیام رو باز کنم گوشی رو خاموش کرده و سیم کارت رو به GSM مودم انتقال دادم و در Hyper با دستور at+cmgl=1 سعی کردم پیام رسیده رو برسی کنم اما جواب ERROR دریافت کردم
> آیا روشم درست بوده و اگر درست بوده این پاسخ چه چیزی را نشان می دهد؟


گوشی شما چیه؟

----------


## saeed5690

آقا دست گلت واقا درد نکنه . من که حال کردم . باید زود زود به این سایت سر بزنم . :تشویق: 




> سلام دوست عزیز. 
> من چند وقته به برنامم دست نزدم.
> 
> اما همین 80 حرف م رو برای ارسال به صورت PDU اینجا قرار میدم : 
> 
> بخش اول : 
> 
> 0051000B819021120487F90008FF8B060804894D0201064506450645064506450645064506450645064506  45064506450645064506450645064506450645064506450645  06450645064506450645064506450645064506450645064506  45064506450645064506450645064506450645064506450645  06450645064506450645064506450645064506450645064506  4506450645064506450645
> 
> ...

----------


## atilia

> دوست عزیز مشکلتون رو پیدا کردم ، باید بین FF و رشته ثابت 060804 طول پیام رو قرار بدین که شما اینکار رو نکردین، در نتیجه طول پیام شما توسط دیکدر اشتباه خونده میشه و پیامتون دیکد نمیشه.


salam.
mishe be manam komak konid?
pdu ke estefade mikonam ine age mishe begin man ba che AT Command bayad ersal konam va be che soorat. mamnoon misham komakam konid.

0691893905004100000B819053444636F80808FF0006080466  1D02018B0633

----------


## gerailly

سلام بر دوستان گرامی 060804 بالاخره باید استفاده شه یا 050003 و اون عدد تصادفی چطوری بدست میاد فرضا 894D در مثال بالا و امتحان شد منتها به زبان چینی یا اینکه پارت اول ارسال میشه فقط

----------

